# Posthole Hauling Ass with Dogs



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Were they Pugs?


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Fooking funny!!


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That was rad man! When the knuckle dragging patrol tried to pull your pass, I never saw a pack of pugs pull a _Piranha _before! Not much left when they were done.....


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Once again, it's on.


----------

